# Other > Fun and games >  Funny embarrassing stories

## Suzi

I've just scheduled this post for later today on the FB page, but I thought I'd give you all the first chance to laugh at me.... 


I've discussed this with the mods/admin team on the forum and apparently my embarrassment is something that I need to put to one side and share this story so that I can make you all smile too....... This is a true story which happened to me on Sunday...

Well we had taken our dogs out for a walk and we were watching Crash play with this dalmatian. All was great and we were laughing. Marc looked at me and said "you're about to be p*ssed on" I said "what?" He said "You're about to be p*ssed on" I said, "don't take the f*cking p*ss" He said "Too late, you've just been p*ssed on" and sure enough said dalmatian had cocked his leg and ed over the back of my left leg... So I spent the rest of the walk covered in someone else's dogs wee! 
Then to top it all off Crash found the stinkiest most stagnantist puddle he could and laid down in it, splashed in it, jumped in it - omg the smell was so bad we drove home with all the windows open!!


So, I've told you my embarrassing story of the weekend, so tell me yours?!

----------


## S deleted

I thing I might’ve mentioned it before but my jeans hadn’t exactly fit very well and and day while getting off the bus in the middle of town they actually fell down! Thankfully I had something on underneath but it was still you of those moments where you wish the ground would open up and swallow you.

----------

Suzi (06-03-18)

----------


## Paula

:(giggle):

----------


## S deleted

Maybe one day I will share the story that involved a drunken night out, a pizza parlour and a pot of Elmlea.

----------


## Paula

Im not sure I want to hear that  :O:

----------


## S deleted

Rumour has it that there is a video on you tube but I’ve not seen the evidence lol

----------

Paula (06-03-18)

----------


## Suzi

Well today I didn't get peed on, but I got beaten up by some miniature schnauzers - as did Crash! I don't think I'm going to that park again!

----------


## smelly_steph

when I was at school, I had a best friend called rachel

well, on this particular day, she decided to challenge me to a quiz- and if I won I could pick a prize and she'd buy it for me.

sure enough, I won, and I requested that rachel got me a bottle of cola (I love cola)

well, she told me she all ready had one, and gave it to me.

it was a bit small, and didn't really smell like cola, never the less I took it back home with me and drank it

next morning when I returned to school she was horrified to discovered I'd drank the so called coke

it wasn't coke at all... it was  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear: 

I'd drank an entire bottle of  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear: , and I felt so..... stupid.

thankfully, no one really picked up on it and I wasn't bullied for it

but it still felt bad

----------


## Suzi

bottle of ?

----------


## Paula

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww who does that sort of trick??

Btw, have you checked out the DWD quiz thats currently going on?

----------

S deleted (23-04-18)

----------


## smelly_steph

hey paula.

I did see it earlier in passing, but not had time to look at  it yet. 

suzy.... filters I guess. I did type it out, but it obviously won't accept the word

wee wee

yep... I drank a bottle of wee

----------


## purplefan

One Saturday I went into next to buy a pair of trousers and a t shirt. Anyway the trousers I tried on were too tight and as I bent down in the changing room to pick something up. The trousers split right up the middle. I quickly put trousers back on hanger and left the shop never to return.

----------


## smelly_steph

once, when I tried to make a pizza, I totalyl got the wrong kind of base (actually, scrap that, it was the wrong type of bread)

when I made it and put it in the oven, all the toppings just came off it and landed in the oven itself

oops?

----------


## OldMike

I fell about laughing when my sis told me this over the lunch table.
_
As a young girl she decide to experiment with having a wee standing up (well boys do), all she did was wet her socks and fill her shoes up so she decided it wasn't a good idea 
_

----------


## smelly_steph

went to have a BBQ at a friends and they had this really spicy chicken

well, it reacted on me in a really horrible way, and in sted of going home that night I had to ask if I could stay the night, because I had to be on the toilet (glued to it)

it was too much of a risk trying to drive back.

----------


## Paula

Oh Steph what a nightmare!

----------


## smelly_steph

I had an alergic reaction that caused multiple seizures

well, we were talking about this, and someone asked me- so where were the seizures?

I said, oh, they were in the  body

person: no, where in the body were the seizures.

um, go steph. stating  the pure obvious

----------


## smelly_steph

I hate to admit this, but for years I had no idea what the song heartbeat was about

I'd listen to it and would be like waaaa?. who is what is heartbeat.

the lyric that really threw me was " why do you miss, when my baby kisses me" and it's finally dawned on me

heartbeat refers to our heart

aww come on steph, surely you're not that stupid?

yesterday was driving somewhere and they were playing the new song havanna

I miss heard the lyrics and thought it said ravenna

so I was going round singing my heart is  in ravenna, my heart is  in ravenna, and people are like.... what's ravenna, and I'm like I don't know- but surely it's important because their's a song about it!

and people are like steph.... my heart is in havanna, not ravenna

oops

----------


## Suzi

Oops lol

----------


## smelly_steph

ooo I remember another one.

when I was at school, we had a day where the emergency services came to school to show the kids their work- and all that they did

as part of what was going on, they were teaching some of them CPR (you know, what you do if someone collapses)

and me.. well I'm like I'll be good at this- steph will nail it

so I went to learn CPR- and what they had is they had a paramedic person pretended to be the injured  patient (none of these dummies or anything, they were really hands on with it)

well, I ended up totally doing the wrong thing, causing the paramedic to have a nose bleed

and when he assked, why am I bleeding?

I'm like uh...... I may have just knocked your face in to the ground

fortunately I can do CPR now, since that insodent I've revived 2 people

----------


## Suzi

oops!

----------


## smelly_steph

this happened while I was a ta theme park (not too me, but it was still quite embarrassing to the person involved)

I was going to go on a ride, and the queue was really long

anyway when I looked to the front of the queue, I realised that the ride had stopped- it wasn't moving at all

when I asked why, this was the response:

their's a woman sitting in the front row who is too big for the seat, and we can't lift the bars up to let anyone in the row get off.

poor woman and poor row

and ppoor queue line I guess

----------

